# :)



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 3, 2010)

might be getting a pump  yee haaa xxx


----------



## randomange (Jun 4, 2010)

YAY! I'm really pleased for you!


----------



## shiv (Jun 4, 2010)

fantastic!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news!


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2010)

Great news - you know where to come when you have any problems.Bev


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks peeps  

got an appointment this tues to talk about it so ill let u all know how i get on 

xx


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 8, 2010)

hey all,

i went for my appointment today and the doc said i will need to take a note of what im eating and ratios etc from now until the 20th of july, because today i only took in a silly we diary with sugars on it but he said he needs more details so hes gonna send me out a dafne diary... 

he says i would be better off with a pump as my injection sites r quite bad and that i get dawn phenonemon but there is apparently no funding left in scotland so i could be waiting for two years!! but he will try his best to help me he said...

just another waiting game. i waited two years to get on dafne and now another long two years for the pump.. 

better than nothing i suppose  

xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello - I am currently on the waiting list in Edinburgh, I was approved in March 2009.  I have been told I should get it at some point this year - v v v annoying.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 8, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Hello - I am currently on the waiting list in Edinburgh, I was approved in March 2009.  I have been told I should get it at some point this year - v v v annoying.



it sucks doesnt it 

i hope u get one soon!!! 

xxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 26, 2010)

Hope the wait ain't too long and you get what you need quick sharp!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Steff (Jul 3, 2010)

Late to this thread but great news Loz , good luck X


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jul 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Late to this thread but great news Loz , good luck X



lol haha no worries  im always late in replyin anyway lol

and thank hun xxx


----------

